# cheap, fast, reliable 3g broadband in benalmadena???



## JamesBond (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi 

If you live in the Benalmadena costa area please could you comment on good, cheap, and most importantly reliable 3g broadband connections?

I seems like ADSL subscription cost around €30 a month, which is too much for me since I do not live in Spain all year around. And it seems akward to turn subscription on and off, it it even is possible to do that with the providers, I do not know?

So I started to look at mobile broadband instead.

3g by Yoigo.es seems to cost €10 a month (max 1GB/month skype + spotify blocked) but how is the coverage in the benalmadena area? I mean if there is poor or intermittent traffic it is irrelevant what it cost a month. Is an outdoor 3g antenna required?

I need it for my next secret undercover operation 

Regards,
James Bond


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Vodafone seem to have very good coverage and they have a tarif called smart 16 its 18 euros a month 1 gig internet unlimited texts and 100 min calls
Hope this helps


----------



## ninjabinger (Dec 13, 2012)

How about this company Mercury Wireless Internet Spain prices and coverage
I might try this from Marbella... much better than having to mess around with installation if you are only there for a couple of months

Would be good to know how well it works...


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Ninjabinger... thats VERY expensive and would work out at way more money than getting an ADSL connection, plus its a fixed 12 month contract and would cost 150 to 220 euros to set up for just 10gb of data on the cheapest option they offer.

I don't think there is such a thing as cheap and reliable 3G connections. 10 Euros for just 1GB of data is beyond terrible, and the reliability depends on where you are and which Cell Tower you are pinging, one min the speed could be sky high and then the next min you could be getting next to nothing depending on how many people are connected to that same Cell Tower. 

Having a 3G dongle is great as a back up and you really need to get online but you will more than likely need more than 1GB a month.

How much do you use the net and what do you use it for (just Emails ect?)?

I used to have unlimited 3G in the UK on Three Mobile for £15 a month, I would typically use a minimum of 3GB a day of data and some days up to 7GB or 8GB, so at a minimum that is 90GB for the month and maybe more like an average of 130GB to 140GB per month. I know that is excessive but it's pretty easily done.


----------



## christiansenn (May 30, 2013)

Hi
Is there an alternative to Vodafone?

Did anyone try the mas movil?

How is the coverage in Torremolinos?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I have Orange and was visiting relatives in Benalmadena last weekend. The 3g coverage was fine and worked ok for me.


----------



## christiansenn (May 30, 2013)

how much they charge per gig ?


----------

